# E-Shot pouches



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I received this morning some pouches I have ordered to Irfan (E-Shot on this Forum). Many of us already know Irfan and his multi-year production of pouches.

I've got 30 pieces, they are very well made, the leather is first quality, soft and stress resistant . My next catapults will be equipped with them. Thank you Irfan!

Best regards,

Bob.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

E~Shot is one of the top makers of pouches for this sport!!!

Awesome haul!!!!

...hmmmm!!! ...I guess I have seen that fork someplace!! LOL!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------

